# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل (الجليل) من أسماء الله تعالى؟

## الرفق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
سؤال للأخوة بارك الله فيكم هل (الجليل) من أسماء الله تعالى؟
فقد اطلعت على ماكتبه العلامة بن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى من أسماء الله الحسنى فلم أجده من ضمنها.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

روى الترمذي وابن حبان والبيهقي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" إن لله عز وجل تسعة وتسعين اسما من أحصاها دخل الجنة ...." وذكر منها "الجليل"

----------


## أبو السها

(الجليل ) ليس من أسماء الله الحسنى والأحاديث التي جاء فيها ذكر اسم "الجليل" كلها ضعيفة  ، مثل الحديث الذي أورده الأخ  المعيار -جزاه الله خيرا- 
* عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا ( إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما مائة غير واحدة ، من أحصاها دخل الجنة . هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الرحمن ، الرحيم ، الملك ، القدوس ، السلام ، المؤمن ، المهيمن ، العزيز ، الجبار ، المتكبر ، الخالق ، البارئ ، المصور ، الغفار ، القهار ، الوهاب ، الرزاق ، الفتاح ، العليم ، القابض ، الباسط ، الخافض ، الرافع ، المعز ، المذل ، السميع ، البصير ، الحكم ، العدل ، اللطيف ، الخبير ، الحليم ، العظيم ، الغفور ، الشكور ، العلي ، الكبير ، الحفيظ ، المقيت ، الحسيب ، الجليل ....)
قال الشيخ الألباني- رحمه الله-:ضعيف بسرد الأسماء  - ضعيف الترمذي، الرقم: 3507 ، وانظرضعيف الجامع : 1946 .

* ومثله حديث أنس(إذا كان أول ليلة من رمضان نادى الجليل رضوان خازن الجنة فيقول : نجد جنتي وزينها للصائمين ) قال الإمام الذهبي:فيه أصرم بن حوشب هالك . ميزان الاعتدال:1/272 .  
ولكنه ورد وصفاً في القرآن 
في قوله تعالى:
(وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ) [الرحمن:27] ،
وقوله تعالى أيضاً:
(تَبَارَكَ اسْمُ رَبِّكَ ذِي الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ) [الرحمن:78]
 والذين جعلوه اسما اشتقوه من هاتين الآيتين ، وعلى هذا يلزمهم أن يجعلوا من أسماء الله : المنشئ ، اشتقاقا من قوله تعالى (هو الذي أنشأكم...) ، والجاعل ، والباعث ، والمسخر إلى غير ذلك . إذن فالأسلم كما هو مذهب السلف أن نقف -في إثبات الأسماء الحسنى لله عز وجل - عند النص ،فما جاء نصا في القرآن والسنة قلنا به وما لا فلا ، هذا هو مذهب السلف في مسألة أسماء والصفات .
 لكن لا مانع  من الإخبار عن الله باستعمال معان حسنة في حقه من غير إثباتها له صفة أو اسما ، لأن باب الإخبار واسع ، فلا مانع أن تقول : إن الله جليل أو إن الله مسخر ما لم تقصد الاسمية أو الوصف.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

يبدو أن  الأولى التسمية بالعظيم بدل الجليل التي لم ترد في القرآن الكريم ولا في حديث صحيح ، لكن متى بدأت التسمية بعبد الجليل ومن هم أوائل من تسموا بذلك ؟
إن من أوائل ما وقفت عليه من ذلك :
1- عبد الجليل بن حميد اليحصبي أبو مالك الصري{ت 148هـ}  يروي عن ابن شهاب الزهري وأيوب السختياني ويروي عنه يحيي بن أيوب وابن وهب 
2- عبد الجليل بن عطية القيسي أبو صالح البصري قال عنه ابن معين : يروي عنه عبد الرحمن بن مهدي وعبد الصمد وهو ثقة . وقال البخاري :ربما يهم 
فهل سكت علماء التابعين على هذا ؟ أم ماذا ؟
يتبع

----------


## الرفق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ محمد عزالدين المعيار بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة.
الأخ أبو السها أشكرك على هذه الإفادة الطيبة الوافية ... لكن من كان اسمه عبدالجليل فهل يجب عليه تغييرهذا الإسم !!

----------


## الرفق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الأكارم أنقل لكم من كلام الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي ما يتعلق في موضوعنا.
قال حفظه الله تعالى:
"ونحن ذكرنا أربع صور للصفات؛ لأنها إما أن يرد بها النص أو لا يرد بها، وكل واحدة منهما إما أن توهم النقص أو لا توهمه: فالنوع الأول: وهو ما ورد به النص مما لا يوهم النقص فهذا يشتق منه الاسم. النوع الثاني: ما ورد به النص وقد يوهم النقص لدى ضعاف العقول ومن في ذهنه نقص، فهذا لا يشتق منه الاسم. النوع الثالث: ما لم يرد به النص ولا يوهم النقص فهذا الراجح جواز اشتقاق الأسماء منه كالمحسن والمتفضل والمنعم، فيجوز اشتقاق الأسماء منه وعلى هذا يجوز التعبيد له، يقال: عبد المحسن وعبد المنعم وعبد المتفضل، كعبد المقصود وعبد الموجود ونحو ذلك. وقالت طائفة من أهل العلم: لا يجوز في كل هذه الأسماء التعبيد، ومثل هذا في الدعاء هل يقال: يا محسن، يا متفضل، يا منعم، يا موجود، يا مقصود، أو لا يقال ذلك في الدعاء؟ هذا محل خلاف على الذي ذكرناه".

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الفتوى رقم ( 21952 ) 


*س: لقد كثر الأخذ والرد بين صغار الطلبة عندنا حول (الجليل) هل هذا الاسم من أسماء الله، وهل يجوز أن نسمي أطفالنا ( عبد الجليل )، أرجو الجواب على هذا السؤال جوابًا مفصلاً مع ذكر أقوال أهل العلم وذكر الراجح فنحن طلاب علم تعجبنا أقوال أهل العلم قديمًا وحديثًا بقدر ما يعجبنا القول الفصل في المسألة، وجزاكم الله خيرًا.* 


*ج:* الجليل من أسماء الله سبحانه فهو الجليل في ذاته وفي أسمائه وصفاته فله نعوت الجلال وصفات الكمال، قال الإمام الحافظ أبو بكر البيهقي في كتابه: (الأسماء والصفات): (ومنها الجليل، وذلك مما ورد به الأثر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في خبر الأسامي، وفي الكتاب: (ذو الجلال والإكرام) ومعناه المستحق للأمر والنهي، فإن جلال الواحد فيما بين الناس إنما يظهر بأن يكون له على غيره أمر نافذ لا يجد من طاعته فيه بد، فإذا كان من حق الباري جل ثناؤه على من أبدعه أن يكون أمره 

*(**الجزء رقم : 2**،** الصفحة رقم: 87**)*




  عليه نافذًا وطاعته له لازمة وجب له اسم الجليل حقًا)  وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي في شرح النونية: وهو سبحانه الجليل الذي له أوصاف الجلال وهي أوصاف العظمة والكبرياء ثابتة لحقه لا يفوته منها وصف جلال وكمال . انتهى. 


ولا مانع من تسمية الأولاد بـ (عبد الجليل). 


وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. 


*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.alifta.net/fatawa/fatawaD...eNo=1&BookID=3

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

سؤال الفتوى
هل الجليل من أسماء الله وإذا تسمى شخصٌ بعبد الجليل هل يأثم أو لا يأثم وجزاكم الله خيراً ؟

الإجـــابة
هذا السؤال أجابت عنه اللجنة الدائمة العلمية للإفتاء وقالوا بأنّ الجليل من اسماء الله واحتجوا بكلام البيهقي في كتابه الأسماء والصفات ونقلوا كلامه وأيضاً نقلوا كلام الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي -رَحِمَهُ الله- احتجوا به فهذه فتوى اللجنة الدائمة على أنّ اسم الجليل من أسماء الله ؛ وكنا في هذه الرحلة في العمرة وزرنا الشيخ عبدالمحسن العباد وذكرنا اسم الجليل هو يقول الجليل ليس من اسماء الله لكن يقول من تسمى به فلا يغير اسمه يبقى على ما هو عليه ، وهكذا يقول المنعم ليس من اسماء الله لكن من كان اسمه عبد المنعم لا يغير اسمه ويبقى على ما هو عليه إلى آخر الكلام ؛ فأخبرت بإجابة اللجنة الدائمة أن الجليل من أسماء الله -عَزّ وجلّ- قال لكن هذا يحتاج إلى دليل أسماء الله توقيفية . وبالله التوفيق. 

http://olamayemen.com/Dars-9691

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وينظر هنا :
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=169789

----------

